
Relocatable virtualenv - soasme
http://www.soasme.com/2016/03/26/relocatable-virtualenv
======
soasme
I was wondering what you guys deploy python project dependencies. I made a
small tool to package project&wheels and create virtualenv at server. Does
anyone have better ways to do it?

